# Tootsie and Polo



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of our Coonies Tootsie and Polo, for those that don't know who is who, Tootsie is the brown tabby and Polo is the cream silver shaded


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful coonies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pictures Steve, cant wait to meet Polo xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

BEautiful photo's , the one of them together is just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what fantastic pictures, love the one of them together :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awwww so cute! Look at their big faces


----------



## george1111 (Jul 28, 2013)

stunning cats you have there.


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful cats


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Tootsie and Polo look beautiful together. It seems that they already knew that they have a photoshoot. They are true models and I love these two cuties. I remember my mum's pet cat who is very adorable but sometimes she is also lazy.


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

What a great looking pair. I love Maine Coons. Simply gorgeous cats.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the one of them posing together, so purfect :001_wub:


----------

